# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Sihl Sublicolor Universal Paper



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Sihl Sublicolor Universal dye sublimation paper is now available from Coastal Business Supplies. This specially coated digital transfer media is designed for printing with aqueous sublimation inks.

It is quick drying with high color transfer rates and provides sharp contour definition, reduced wet cockling and excellent flatness. Easy to handle and offering excellent performance, it is suitable for interior design, advertising aids, soft signage and other applications. 

It can be used on a range of open-structured and elastic textiles and is compatible with name-brand printers including Epson UltraChrome DS; Roland Texart SBL3; Mimaki SB53 and SB300; Kiian Digistar HI-Pro/HD-One and Gen-R/K-One; J-Teck Next and Cube RF/KF; Sensient Elvajet Swift, SE and SY; and Sawgrass SubliM and SubliM K+ models.

Sublicolor Universal paper is available in two densities: 70 g/m² matte (SKU 3782) and 90 g/m² matte (SKU 3792). Sublicolor Universal 70 is offered in 36-inch, 44-inch and 52-inch widths in 656.2-foot-long rolls; and 63-inch and 74.8-inch widths in 1,312.3-foot-long rolls. 

Sublicolor 90 comes in a 17-inch width in a 328.1-foot roll; 36-inch, 55-inch, 52-inch, and 63-inch widths in 492.1-foot rolls; and a 74.8-inch width in a 984.3-foot roll. This media should be stored and converted in 10 degrees C to 30 degrees C, with 35 percent to 65 percent relative humidity.

To learn more, go to SubliColor Sublimation Transfer Paper | Coastal Business Supplies

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; ema


----------

